# Make ya Smile



## woodsac (Sep 20, 2005)

He's not big enough to pose him yet (or to even sit up on his own) but it's fun watching his expressions. Hard to catch, but when you get one... :heart:


----------



## errant_star (Sep 20, 2005)

priceless!!


----------



## Meysha (Sep 20, 2005)

Awwwwwww  That's just so cute!!! It made me go all goooey and lovey.

What a cute expression!


----------



## ChineydDoll (Sep 21, 2005)

oh my goodness. awwwwww. thats it i said it. awwwwww. this is a priceless picture, and for a newborn catching a smile is hard to do! good work this is a very nice picture.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2005)

Your son is sooooooooooooo beautiful! And this photo is so much more than just a snapshot! It is stunning!

When was he born again? (Sorry I forget - my friend had her boy Anton on 14 September and now I tend to get mixed up).


----------



## woodsac (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you everyone. LaFoto, Davin was born on September 3rd. He's a whopping 2 weeks old now


----------



## chocolate soup (Sep 22, 2005)

I  think that this babies face is just so adorable, it kind of reminds you of the newness that life brings every day.


----------



## aussiemummy (Sep 22, 2005)

what a cutie. beautiful shot


----------



## Knopka (Sep 27, 2005)

Such a precious baby! And that smile - adorable! I hope there will be many more pictures of your son . Looking forward to that.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 3, 2005)

beautiful lad, and sweet shot woodsac! congrats!


----------

